
Wow, even Lispers hate Lisp - MaysonL
http://smuglispweeny.blogspot.com/2013/08/wow-even-lispers-hate-lisp.html
======
informatimago
But let's not forget that while CL can be critisized, it is still the best
programming language ever!

